# A. Lange 1815 vs 1815 Up/Down



## Marcus_Corvus

Hello guys.
I am a big fan of A. Lange and a long time lurker of this forum.

The A. Lange 1815is my grail wstch and I want to start saving up for it.
The only problem: I cant decide for which one. I like both the normal 1815 and Up/Down.

What I like about the "plain" 1815 is the simplicity and classiness and lack of additional functions. But sometimes the dial appears to plain and boring to me.

The dial of the Up/Down seems to be more interesting, but is the Gangreserve function useful? I dont like complications that I dont use.

Another question is regarding size: I have a 6.5 wrists. Should I aim for the older 36 mm version?


----------



## jwillson

I was in a similar situation for years. Fell in love with the 1815 the first time I saw it in the metal. Like you, I have skinny wrists. Mine are 6.25”. 

Unlike you, I never debated between the Up/Down and the regular 1815. It was always the Up/Down for me. It adds just enough sportiness to the dial that I feel I can wear it in less formal situations, even in the rose gold (which I love, even if it’s less versatile than the white gold). After three years of saving up I bought the Up/Down and do not regret it.

As to size, I got the current 39mm and am very happy with the proportions. The older model seems just a bit too small to me, though I’ll admit that’s a personal thing and you will have to try it on yourself if you can find one nearby. I will mention that the new model has a much more attractive movement since you get extra jewels and chatons and you can see a bit of the winding train not just the balance cock. If you spend any time looking at the back of your watches, get the current version Up/Down over either the older model or the current 1815.

As to the usefulness of a power reserve... It is an under appreciated complication, and mine gets used frequently. It may be less compelling than a perpetual calendar or an equation of time, but there’s no question it’s practical.

The Up/Down is my favorite watch of all those I have owned. Clean design, incredibly legible, right mix of elegant and just a little “sportiness”, and the watchmaking on display is unsurpassed. Only downsides? I would have preferred a 38mm due to my slim wrists (though I think 36mm is just a bit too small in this model). I also preferred the brushed/polished case sides from a couple years ago vs the all polished current version. Finally, I will mention that the Up/Down does not represent the best value in the Lange lineup. It’s a bit overpriced in my view (especially compared to a Salonia Thin), but that didn’t prevent my getting one.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

jwillson said:


> I was in a similar situation for years. Fell in love with the 1815 the first time I saw it in the metal. Like you, I have skinny wrists. Mine are 6.25".
> 
> Unlike you, I never debated between the Up/Down and the regular 1815. It was always the Up/Down for me. It adds just enough sportiness to the dial that I feel I can wear it in less formal situations, even in the rose gold (which I love, even if it's less versatile than the white gold). After three years of saving up I bought the Up/Down and do not regret it.
> 
> As to size, I got the current 39mm and am very happy with the proportions. The older model seems just a bit too small to me, though I'll admit that's a personal thing and you will have to try it on yourself if you can find one nearby. I will mention that the new model has a much more attractive movement since you get extra jewels and chatons and you can see a bit of the winding train not just the balance cock. If you spend any time looking at the back of your watches, get the current version Up/Down over either the older model or the current 1815.
> 
> As to the usefulness of a power reserve... It is an under appreciated complication, and mine gets used frequently. It may be less compelling than a perpetual calendar or an equation of time, but there's no question it's practical.
> 
> The Up/Down is my favorite watch of all those I have owned. Clean design, incredibly legible, right mix of elegant and just a little "sportiness", and the watchmaking on display is unsurpassed. Only downsides? I would have preferred a 38mm due to my slim wrists (though I think 36mm is just a bit too small in this model). I also preferred the brushed/polished case sides from a couple years ago vs the all polished current version. Finally, I will mention that the Up/Down does not represent the best value in the Lange lineup. It's a bit overpriced in my view (especially compared to a Salonia Thin), but that didn't prevent my getting one.


Thank you for such a detailed answer!
If the powerreserve complication us practical, it makes sense.

I noticed that the Up/Down is much more popular than the normal 1815.
I guess it has a more unique look.

Is the Up/Down more versatile/casual than the 1815?


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

I've owned both, so hopefully I can share useful perspective.

First of all, they're both fantastic, and you can't really go wrong. The only differences, besides the presence of the power-reserve subdial:


The regular 1815 is 38.5mm, while the Up/Down is 39mm. In practice, this is hard to notice, but if you're right on the edge sizing-wise, the regular one is a slightly safer choice. Make sure you're looking at the current 1815, though (235.026) -- the older 40mm model (233.026) is often listed in used sales.
The regular 1815 dial cuts the 6 in half, which some people don't like. The Up/Down doesn't cut any numerals, although the 5 and 7 have a bit shaved off the top.
The Up/Down has a neat little movement trick: when it runs out of power, the seconds hand always stops at 0. It also has two visible gears on the back that turn while winding. The regular 1815 lacks these features.
Minor correction to jwillson above: both the regular 1815 and Up/Down have brushed casebands in the white-gold models. It's only fully polished in red gold.

Compared to the older 36-37mm versions, besides the size difference, the older cases are simpler, lacking the extra little ridge on the polished bezel as you go down, before the brushed area begins. The 36-37mm ones also have noticeably narrower hands than the current models, which I don't care for.

Wrist sizing is hard to generalize (since shape matters as well as circumference), but I'm around 6.75" and the current 38.5mm looks perfect on me. You'd probably be fine with it, and the 36mm one would probably look small. (The 37mm version is the automatic Sax-0-Mat model with zero-reset - 303.025 and 303.032 - which is really cool in its own right, but expensive and pretty rare.)

Now, finally, Up/Down vs. regular 1815 in practice:

I got the Up/Down first, but ended up selling it for the regular 1815 instead.

I didn't care for how busy the Up/Down dial was during the "bottom" half of each hour. It looks fantastic at 1:50 and 10:10, but I didn't like how often I saw a mess of hands and subdials crossing each other.

It also introduces a lot of asymmetry to the dial, especially with the red "empty" zone, and the very different hand lengths between the two subdials.

Finally, I didn't find the power-reserve to be a very useful complication in practice. If I'm wearing it every day, I'm winding it every day regardless; if I'm not wearing it every day, it's going to unwind between most consecutive uses anyway, so who cares?

Ultimately, I'm happier with the regular 1815. It's slightly less mechanically interesting, but I much prefer the simpler, more pure dial design, and I don't miss the power reserve at all.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> I've owned both, so hopefully I can share useful perspective.
> 
> First of all, they're both fantastic, and you can't really go wrong. The only differences, besides the presence of the power-reserve subdial:
> 
> 
> The regular 1815 is 38.5mm, while the Up/Down is 39mm. In practice, this is hard to notice, but if you're right on the edge sizing-wise, the regular one is a slightly safer choice. Make sure you're looking at the current 1815, though (235.026) -- the older 40mm model (233.026) is often listed in used sales.
> The regular 1815 dial cuts the 6 in half, which some people don't like. The Up/Down doesn't cut any numerals, although the 5 and 7 have a bit shaved off the top.
> The Up/Down has a neat little movement trick: when it runs out of power, the seconds hand always stops at 0. It also has two visible gears on the back that turn while winding. The regular 1815 lacks these features.
> Minor correction to jwillson above: both the regular 1815 and Up/Down have brushed casebands in the white-gold models. It's only fully polished in red gold.
> 
> Compared to the older 36-37mm versions, besides the size difference, the older cases are simpler, lacking the extra little ridge on the polished bezel as you go down, before the brushed area begins. The 36-37mm ones also have noticeably narrower hands than the current models, which I don't care for.
> 
> Wrist sizing is hard to generalize (since shape matters as well as circumference), but I'm around 6.75" and the current 38.5mm looks perfect on me. You'd probably be fine with it, and the 36mm one would probably look small. (The 37mm version is the automatic Sax-0-Mat model with zero-reset - 303.025 and 303.032 - which is really cool in its own right, but expensive and pretty rare.)
> 
> Now, finally, Up/Down vs. regular 1815 in practice:
> 
> I got the Up/Down first, but ended up selling it for the regular 1815 instead.
> 
> I didn't care for how busy the Up/Down dial was during the "bottom" half of each hour. It looks fantastic at 1:50 and 10:10, but I didn't like how often I saw a mess of hands and subdials crossing each other.
> 
> It also introduces a lot of asymmetry to the dial, especially with the red "empty" zone, and the very different hand lengths between the two subdials.
> 
> Finally, I didn't find the power-reserve to be a very useful complication in practice. If I'm wearing it every day, I'm winding it every day regardless; if I'm not wearing it every day, it's going to unwind between most consecutive uses anyway, so who cares?
> 
> Ultimately, I'm happier with the regular 1815. It's slightly less mechanically interesting, but I much prefer the simpler, more pure dial design, and I don't miss the power reserve at all.


Thanks!
Thats a very interesting point you bringing up regarding the asymetry.
I didnt think about it, that the dial might look to messy, since the power reserve hand is always in a different position.

After reading your post, I am leaning towards the normal 1815. ?


----------



## CFR

Both models have a classic look, reminiscent of an old pocket watch. I find that I enjoy the power reserve feature on the Up/Down, but I can also live without it. My wrist is 6" and either version fits fine. The older 36mm version, which I prefer, would look fine on your wrist and perhaps better than the larger version (but you'd need to try them on). This is a 37.5mm Up/Down on a 6" wrist.


----------



## wintershade

CFR said:


> Both models have a classic look, reminiscent of an old pocket watch. I find that I enjoy the power reserve feature on the Up/Down, but I can also live without it. My wrist is 6" and either version fits fine. The older 36mm version, which I prefer, would look fine on your wrist and perhaps better than the larger version (but you'd need to try them on). This is a 37.5mm Up/Down on a 6" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13876503


Some great advise here from owners of both no less! That's hard to find.

Sounds like you're early in your search/saving and have time to decide. I'd suggest you try on as many of the various references as you can while saving to decide. They all wear a bit differently.

CFR's Walter Lange limited edition 1815 U/D is the ultimate in my opinion. I agree 36mm is a touch small, the modern 39mm the dial seems a bit overly expansive though it does look nice on larger wrists and the touch of red and bezel are nice. The 37.5 LE is truly perfect. CFR, if you ever decide to sell that watch, please PM me. Seriously.....


----------



## jwillson

As you can tell from the different responses, tastes vary a bit. What to me comes across as a more interesting dial—the added sub register of the power reserve—to someone else seems busy and makes the watch seem less balanced. Just goes to show you how important it is to see these watches in person. One of them is bound to jump out at you as, “the one.” Also, with a smaller wrist like yours or mine it is always important to try the watch on. What seems “just right” on one person can look like a dinner plate on another.


----------



## dantan

Both are lovely. 

Only you can decide which one is the better for you.


----------



## indywatch09

You are right. Both are nice watches



dantan said:


> Both are lovely.
> 
> Only you can decide which one is the better for you.


----------



## indywatch09

You are right. Both are nice watches



dantan said:


> Both are lovely.
> 
> Only you can decide which one is the better for you.


----------



## bwong

I also had the same question.

I started with the 1815. Love the ALS design and quality. The dial is beautiful.

On the left is the 1815 40 mm size. I then got an Up/Down (38.5 mm) which I actually preferred. More detail on the dial, slightly smaller. My 1815 didn't get much wrist time as a result.

I actually then traded in the 1815 towards a Saxonia Annual Calendar. Although I like the roman numerals of the 1815 line, the outsize date and moon phase are killer.

This is a warning, once you go ALS, you won't go back. It will lead you down a dangerous path!









View attachment 13878271


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Of course you are totally right gentlemen, that I have so the watches in person.
At the momebt I am leaning towards the basic 1815. I doubt I will use the complucation and there is something attractive about the simplicity and minimalism of the 1815. Plus the price is also lower, which is also a factor.

But its interesting to observe that the majority prefers the Up/Down more.


Another question that I have, would servicing the Up/Down be more expensive? ( because of the complication)


----------



## jwillson

I believe A Lange publishes their standard service rates. As of 2016, a service without case polishing was 560 Euros for the regular 1815 and 620 Euros for the Up/Down, so slightly more. That jumps to 1,040/1,110 Euros with case overhaul and 100 Euros more with a new strap. Small premium for the Up/Down. Servicing is recommended every 5 to 7 years. Assuming 2019 numbers are similar, is is actually a bit lower than Patek, Vacheron, and the like.


----------



## Freshpow78

I've lurked here on and off for a while and felt compelled to start an account to post here. I acquired an 1815 Up/Down a few months ago.

I'll respond to some of the comments made in this thread, and keep in mind that it's all based on my opinion and the comments are going to be in random, stream of consciousness order!

- These two are very different. The Up/Down is more versatile for everyday wear, with a wider variety of outfits. I would personally still wear the regular 1815 with casual wear, but you can more easily get away with causal wear AND suits with the Up/Down.

- I don't agree that the Up/Down dial is either too busy, or busy in a bad way. The subdials are situated in a unique orientation that I like, and the other details mentioned in this thread contribute to the dials versatility to be both casual or formal. These watches are already austere by nature, and the peculiarities of the Up/Downs dial, along with the fact that there is simply more going on, makes it ideal if you're trying to wear it in various situations.

- I absolutely love the power reserve complication and, after owning this watch, would be hard-pressed to buy another manual wind with such a beefy power reserve without it. Along with the manual wind feature, the power reserve sundial further connects me to the watch each and every time I look at it. I really enjoy knowing how much power the watch has left. It adds a point of interest, if nothing else.

- In the flesh, size difference of the two is negligible, in my opinion.

- Difference in service costs between these two watches would be probably the absolute last thing that I would be even considering in my decision 

- I tried both on at different points, and in the end, the versatility and power reserve won me over. Fun fact, the power reserve in these watches is based on a patent that Lange was the first to acquire in 1879.


----------



## CFR

Personally I ignore the 5-7 year service interval recommendation. I'm a fan of servicing watches only when they break. Every time the caseback is opened for a routine service or for any other reason, there's a chance that something new may get damaged or blemished. Then there's the risk of theft in transit as well as the 2-6 month period without the watch, not to mention the cost of the actual servicing. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## whatsarolex

Freshpow78 said:


> I've lurked here on and off for a while and felt compelled to start an account to post here. I acquired an 1815 Up/Down a few months ago.
> 
> I'll respond to some of the comments made in this thread, and keep in mind that it's all based on my opinion and the comments are going to be in random, stream of consciousness order!
> 
> - These two are very different. The Up/Down is more versatile for everyday wear, with a wider variety of outfits. I would personally still wear the regular 1815 with casual wear, but you can more easily get away with causal wear AND suits with the Up/Down.
> 
> - I don't agree that the Up/Down dial is either too busy, or busy in a bad way. The subdials are situated in a unique orientation that I like, and the other details mentioned in this thread contribute to the dials versatility to be both casual or formal. These watches are already austere by nature, and the peculiarities of the Up/Downs dial, along with the fact that there is simply more going on, makes it ideal if you're trying to wear it in various situations.
> 
> - I absolutely love the power reserve complication and, after owning this watch, would be hard-pressed to buy another manual wind with such a beefy power reserve without it. Along with the manual wind feature, the power reserve sundial further connects me to the watch each and every time I look at it. I really enjoy knowing how much power the watch has left. It adds a point of interest, if nothing else.
> 
> - In the flesh, size difference of the two is negligible, in my opinion.
> 
> - Difference in service costs between these two watches would be probably the absolute last thing that I would be even considering in my decision
> 
> - I tried both on at different points, and in the end, the versatility and power reserve won me over. Fun fact, the power reserve in these watches is based on a patent that Lange was the first to acquire in 1879.


An excellent first post. Thank you for opening an account.

I've spent a lot of time at my local Lange boutique trying almost every watch they make. I had no intention of buying the 1815 U/D until after it hit my wrist. The 1815 U/D's versatility is what won me over (especially with a strap change). I have a light brown Camille Fournet strap and easily wear it with jeans. If it needs dressing up, I change it to dark brown gator or black ostrich.


----------



## Freshpow78

whatsarolex said:


> An excellent first post. Thank you for opening an account.
> 
> I've spent a lot of time at my local Lange boutique trying almost every watch they make. I had no intention of buying the 1815 U/D until after it hit my wrist. The 1815 U/D's versatility is what won me over (especially with a strap change). I have a light brown Camille Fournet strap and easily wear it with jeans. If it needs dressing up, I change it to dark brown gator or black ostrich.


Here's mine on a dark brown OEM Lange strap. The strap looks a bit lighter in real life. I wear much more brown than black, so I needed to get this off black ASAP.


----------



## Freshpow78

whatsarolex said:


> I had no intention of buying the 1815 U/D until after it hit my wrist.


Yea, I was originally looking at Saxonia and, admittedly, the 1815 wasn't even on the radar.

I went into the shop and immediately knew that the Saxonia was way too small and dressy for what I was looking for. Then I saw the regular 1815 they had and was blown away. After leaving, I found the Up/Down online after doing some research, and knew almost immediately that this was the one. When the shop finally got it in, I had already tried on a pre-owned version, so I got to unwrap mine from the plastics and push the crown in to get the thing going, it was cool.

I will say that these watches are definitely as austere as advertised. The fonts appear even smaller in person than they do in pictures. Another thing- the pictures of the blue hands you see all over the internet are stunning, however, these blue hands are oftentimes more of a black. They have to catch the light just right and you'll get a flash of blue. I was a bit disappointed in this, actually, but it didn't deter me from buying.


----------



## DRAGUI99

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> I didn't care for how busy the Up/Down dial was during the "bottom" half of each hour. It looks fantastic at 1:50 and 10:10, but I didn't like how often I saw a mess of hands and subdials crossing each other.
> 
> It also introduces a lot of asymmetry to the dial, especially with the red "empty" zone, and the very different hand lengths between the two subdials.


I feel the exact same way


----------



## whatsarolex

Here's mine on a light brown strap. Casual and usually worn with jeans.


----------



## mlcor

Funnily enough, like @dwong, I own both the Up Down and the Saxonia Annual Calendar, having traded a Saxonia Moonphase (along with some others) for the AC. I would agree with the consensus that the Up Down is easier to wear casually than the regular 1815, plus for me, the cut off numerals on the 1815 bother me.

Here's what they look like on a 7.25" wrist:


----------



## CFR

That's a nice strap, below! It looks too nice to be a modern Lange strap lol. Is it? Or is it something else, like an older Lange strap or a different brand strap?



whatsarolex said:


> Here's mine on a light brown strap. Casual and usually worn with jeans.
> 
> View attachment 13882407


----------



## whatsarolex

CFR said:


> That's a nice strap, below! It looks too nice to be a modern Lange strap lol. Is it? Or is it something else, like an older Lange strap or a different brand strap?


It's a tailored matte alligator Camille Fournet (can't remember if the color is "honey" or "light honey"). https://www.camillefournet.com/en/

They're the strap makers for JLC watches. They offer many options for creating your own, (including rounded-ends for ALS) and I have three different colors with quick-change spring bars. https://www.camillefournet.com/en/watch-band/customized-watch-strap


----------



## CFR

whatsarolex said:


> It's a tailored matte alligator Camille Fournet (can't remember if the color is "honey" or "light honey"). https://www.camillefournet.com/en/
> 
> They're the strap makers for JLC watches. They offer many options for creating your own, (including rounded-ends for ALS) and I have three different colors with quick-change spring bars. https://www.camillefournet.com/en/watch-band/customized-watch-strap


Ah, thanks. Camille Fournet is actually Lange's current official strap manufacturer as well. I've had horrible luck ordering custom straps from Fournet in the past (for my small wrist) because they literally always screw up the order, every time. That sure is beautiful, though!


----------



## whatsarolex

CFR said:


> Ah, thanks. Camille Fournet is actually Lange's current official strap manufacturer as well. I've had horrible luck ordering custom straps from Fournet in the past (for my small wrist) because they literally always screw up the order, every time. That sure is beautiful, though!


Thank you. I had to idea they also made them for Lange.

I fortunately have a reseller near me where I can look at leather samples, then have someone measure and place the order for me.


----------



## nicholasnick

I haven't owned the up/down but here is my 1815 limited edition 40mm (233.026). Like any Lange the white-gold finishing is exquisite and I love the simplicity of the dial. The movement is absolutely exquisite.


----------



## aaroniusl

It’s a tough call for me. I used to like the 1815 U/D alot and will pick it over the regular 1815 in a heartbeat. But recently I come to appreciate the simple classic beauty of the 1815 so I might go for that instead.


----------



## vlps

It bothers me when arabic hour markers are partially cut off, maybe its just my ocd but thats why I went with the up/down over the regular 1815 and it's also why I went with the Datograph Gen 1 over the 1815 chrono. I also think the white gold suits the warmer Lange dark brown strap well, better than the Lange black one. Here is a pic of mine:

BTW my wrist is slightly less than 6.5 inches, and the 39mm wears perfectly


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

So many great and detailed insights, guys! Really amazing. Please keep sharing your oppinion!



aaroniusl said:


> It's a tough call for me. I used to like the 1815 U/D alot and will pick it over the regular 1815 in a heartbeat. But recently I come to appreciate the simple classic beauty of the 1815 so I might go for that instead.


Yes, simplicity is also one of the main arguments for me. I kinda dont like additional functions and complications.



vlps said:


> It bothers me when arabic hour markers are partially cut off, maybe its just my ocd but thats why I went with the up/down over the regular 1815 and it's also why I went with the Datograph Gen 1 over the 1815 chrono. I also think the white gold suits the warmer Lange dark brown strap well, better than the Lange black one. Here is a pic of mine:
> 
> BTW my wrist is slightly less than 6.5 inches, and the 39mm wears perfectly


I cant see your image. ?

It seems the half cut six is a deal breaker for many people. I kinda like it.


----------



## bwong

Get what you can now. As we have all seen and gone through, if you want more, you will in the future!


----------



## gyrotourbillon007

bwong said:


> Get what you can now. As we have all seen and gone through, if you want more, you will in the future!


I agree to an extent. Can't just rush these things imo 

For me, I had to sell my 1815 u/d to pay for an unexpected procedure. Down the line, I'll definitely buy something higher than this like an FPJ CB or another ALS.

This is how I wear my lange going to work. Excuse the thongs as I haven't decided what shoes to wear yet.


----------



## gyrotourbillon007

Edit - Double post.


----------



## rtdavid1613

Both are spectacular watches imo 
My wrists are also about 6.5" and 40mm seems to be a perfect fit.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

I am now leaning much more towards the basic 1815.

Another question:
Aside from the case size difference of the 36mm and 38.5 mm versions

Which one do you prefer in regards of the dial and case design? (I mean the basic 1815 versions, not the up/down)
I know there are only very small diferences, but nevertheless.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

Marcus_Corvus said:


> I am now leaning much more towards the basic 1815.
> 
> Another question:
> Aside from the case size difference of the 36mm and 38.5 mm versions
> 
> Which one do you prefer in regards of the dial and case design? (I mean the basic 1815 versions, not the up/down)
> I know there are only very small diferences, but nevertheless.


For me, it comes down to the thickness of the hands. The older 36mm one has noticeably thinner hands compared to the modern Langes, and I think the modern proportions are nicer.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Marcus_Corvus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am now leaning much more towards the basic 1815.
> 
> Another question:
> Aside from the case size difference of the 36mm and 38.5 mm versions
> 
> Which one do you prefer in regards of the dial and case design? (I mean the basic 1815 versions, not the up/down)
> I know there are only very small diferences, but nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it comes down to the thickness of the hands. The older 36mm one has noticeably thinner hands compared to the modern Langes, and I think the modern proportions are nicer.
Click to expand...

I wasnt aware there is a difference in the thickness of hands. Good point.

What about the steped dial?


----------



## Mchu004

Marcus_Corvus said:


> I wasnt aware there is a difference in the thickness of hands. Good point.
> 
> What about the steped dial?


I do prefer the stepped dials of the newer 38.5mm version. I believe the case shape is slightly different as well (the modern one has a more sculpted bezel vs the 36mm).

For me, the 36mm definitely has a more vintage charm to it (not quite vintage yet!). The lugs are thinner than the more prominent squared lugs of the modern cases and it just feels like an older watch in terms of aesthetics. I liken the 36mm 1815 to the older 5-digit Rolexes and the newer 38.5mm to the modern 6-dight Rolexes, if that helps.

EDIT:
Found an image comparing all three generations








Photo Credit: The Deployant


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Mchu004 said:


> Marcus_Corvus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt aware there is a difference in the thickness of hands. Good point.
> 
> What about the steped dial?
> 
> 
> 
> I do prefer the stepped dials of the newer 38.5mm version. I believe the case shape is slightly different as well (the modern one has a more sculpted bezel vs the 36mm).
> 
> For me, the 36mm definitely has a more vintage charm to it (not quite vintage yet!). The lugs are thinner than the more prominent squared lugs of the modern cases and it just feels like an older watch in terms of aesthetics. I liken the 36mm 1815 to the older 5-digit Rolexes and the newer 38.5mm to the modern 6-dight Rolexes, if that helps.
> 
> EDIT:
> Found an image comparing all three generations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit: The Deployant
Click to expand...

I wish they would have made the 36mm version with the stepped dial. But I guess I will go for the 36 mm version anyways.
I have a 6.5 wrist and I prefer smaller watches. 37 mm would be still ok, but 38.5 is too big I think...


----------



## Mchu004

Marcus_Corvus said:


> I wish they would have made the 36mm version with the stepped dial. But I guess I will go for the 36 mm version anyways.
> I have a 6.5 wrist and I prefer smaller watches. 37 mm would be still ok, but 38.5 is too big I think...


Same.

When I was in the market, I was looking at the time only 1815 too and wanted the 36mm, but really wished it had the step dial. Then as fate would have it, a 36mm U/D came along the way (and I've always wanted the U/D) and the rest was history.

For reference, I also have a very similar sized wrist (about 6.4") and here's the 38.5mm 1815:


----------



## CFR

To my eye, the 38.5 looks a bit too large on your wrist, so I like that you bought the 36mm version instead! Just about every Lange larger than 36mm looks too big on my wrist, but I don't care


----------



## Mchu004

CFR said:


> To my eye, the 38.5 looks a bit too large on your wrist, so I like that you bought the 36mm version instead! Just about every Lange larger than 36mm looks too big on my wrist, *but I don't care*


That's the spirit ;-)

And yeah, I hadn't seen that pic in a while, and it looks quite large to my eyes now too!


----------



## CFR

Mchu004 said:


> That's the spirit ;-)
> And yeah, I hadn't seen that pic in a while, and it looks quite large to my eyes now too!


Here's a 36mm "Little" Lange 1 on my wrist:


----------



## Mchu004

CFR said:


> Here's a 36mm "Little" Lange 1 on my wrist:
> View attachment 13962333
> View attachment 13962337


Never seen the Little in person before, but that looks lovely!


----------



## ap1984

Do people generally prefer the white gold or the rose gold? Heard the white gold is more popular, is it true?


----------



## CFR

I think in general folks find white metals to be more versatile than colored metals, but it's not as if very few rose gold Langes sell relative to white gold or platinum ones.


----------



## ap1984

CFR said:


> I think in general folks find white metals to be more versatile than colored metals, but it's not as if very few rose gold Langes sell relative to white gold or platinum ones.


Tough choice. Trying to decide which one I should get.


----------



## CFR

ap1984 said:


> Tough choice. Trying to decide which one I should get.


If you have other watches, consider how this one would fit it. If this would be your one and only rose gold watch, then that might be a good reason to get it. But if you already have one or more colored gold pieces, then with all other things being equal, personally I'd get the white metal variety (but that's just my personal preference -- not a huge rose gold fan relative to WG/PT/YG).


----------



## mlcor

Over time, I've deleted all my rose gold pieces from the collection, primarily because I like the versatility of white gold and its ability to fly under the radar. It also goes well with more casual clothes, which makes sense for me since I rarely wear suits or even jacket and tie any more.

My two Langes are both white gold, and my Credor (perhaps the ultimate under the radar watch) is platinum. I don't hesitate to wear any of them with casual clothes. No one knows or cares what they are, or that they are anything other than stainless steel.


----------



## CFR

mlcor said:


> Over time, I've deleted all my rose gold pieces from the collection.


This is my only rose gold Lange.


----------



## ocN55

CFR said:


> Here's a 36mm "Little" Lange 1 on my wrist:
> View attachment 13962333
> View attachment 13962337


Ugh... I always drool when I'm on the ALS section of WUS. Looks amazing man.


----------



## CFR

ocN55 said:


> Ugh... I always drool when I'm on the ALS section of WUS. Looks amazing man.


Thanks for this. I really lucked out on that watch! It may be a unique piece. I've never see another one with this dial in the 36mm size.


----------



## Crolyx

The dial layout and proportions are much better with 1815. The up-down only really wins in the price category.


----------



## taled

whatsarolex said:


> Here's mine on a light brown strap. Casual and usually worn with jeans.
> 
> View attachment 13882407


Great pic! It is one of my grail watches...
I have got a question about winding..
I wonder what happens when you wind it to the full..
Does it get just difficult to overwind it but if you put more pressure you can break it? Or does it just get to another mode and you can turn the crown but it doesn't do anything to prevent you from breaking the mechanism?


----------



## CFR

taled said:


> I have got a question about winding..
> I wonder what happens when you wind it to the full.. Does it get just difficult to overwind it but if you put more pressure you can break it?


Yes, this is what happens.


----------



## taled

CFR said:


> taled said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have got a question about winding..
> I wonder what happens when you wind it to the full.. Does it get just difficult to overwind it but if you put more pressure you can break it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is what happens.
Click to expand...

Thank you !


----------

